Ask HN: Why hasn't a “Warby Parker for condoms” taken off yet? - dawhizkid
======
dawhizkid
Given all these direct-to-consumer business models (mattress, clothes,
glasses, contact lenses, razors, toothbrushes, shampoo) I'm surprised a
subscription model business for custom fit condoms hasn't taken off yet. I
know many men (privately) complain about poor-fitting condoms that come off
during sex or are too small (and hurt). Seems like another one of those
regular purchases (along with contacts, razors, toothbrush head startups that
have raised so much $$) you could make a case for as far as another consumer
subscription-based vertical goes.

